# b14 gauge cluster



## lowsentra1.6 (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi everyone
I"m new 2 this forum and I need sum help. I recently purchased a gauge cluster from a 96 200sx {w/ the tach} 2 be put in my 95 sentra {w/out the tach}. Noticing the wiring was different between the 2 clusters, I tried 2 rewire the harness so it would acomidate the new cluster. After completion, everythin lit up but the speedo an odomiter werent workin do 2 wires being in the wrong place. I was wondering if anybody has a wiring diagram that would help me out or any information 2 were I can obtain 1, or any help in general would be greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

download this file....its the wiring diagram http://www.ninety-9.com/other/Install2.doc


----------



## dbadmusician (Mar 12, 2016)

Where is the file..i want to download it too,got same problem

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------

